# Interop Unlock Lumia 550 without pc.



## Jeff Weight (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello! Is there a way to interop unlock a x50 Lumia (Lumia 550) without a pc? I'm for a while away from my home and laptop and everybody here have pc running just Windows 7.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 3, 2017)

windows 7 is enough... just need:
.NET Framework 4.5.1
vcredist_x86.exe
and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68459157&postcount=13


----------



## Jeff Weight (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks and good to know anyway .But since the laptop I'm going to use seems to be pretty messed up about drivers and other things (even ProjectMyScreenApp doesn't work) I won't risk for this time.I just wanted to stop wuauserv to quit updates.Can I do that somehow without Interop Unlock?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 4, 2017)

Jeff Weight said:


> ..Can I do that somehow without Interop Unlock?

Click to collapse



wait for Tooth fairy or time to read the topics


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 5, 2017)

Without PC you cant install acer service cab. You need iutool, from PC: So no, i think not.


----------

